# Στον χρόνο επάνω...



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2016)

Αποκαλύψεις για το βασικό περίγραμμα του Σχεδίου Β ή «Σχεδίου Χ» που προετοίμαζε από τον Μάρτιο του 2015 με εντολή του Γιάνη Βαρουφάκη και υπό συνθήκες άκρας μυστικότητας το «πολεμικό συμβούλιο» του τότε υπουργού Οικονομικών με βασικό συντονιστή τον Τζέιμς Γκάλμπρεϊθ περιγράφει λεπτομερώς ο Αμερικανός καθηγητής στο βιβλίο του «Καλώς όρισες στη μαρτυρική αρένα» (εκδ. Πατάκη) -- στη σημερινή _Καθημερινή_, σε άρθρο της Αριστοτελίας Πελώνη:

*Αποκαλύψεις για το Σχέδιο Β «βόμβα»*

Κήρυξη κατάστασης έκτακτης ανάγκης, άμεση εθνικοποίηση της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδος, επαναπροσδιορισμός των καταθέσεων σε Νέα Δραχμή, μέτρα για την εγγύηση της δημόσιας τάξης και ασφάλειας, επιστράτευση δημοσίων υπαλλήλων. Σχέδιο Β: ένα άλμα προς το άγνωστο που θα βύθιζε τη χώρα σε λατινοαμερικανικό χάος το καλοκαίρι του 2015 αν κατέρρεαν πλήρως οι διαπραγματεύσεις της κυβέρνησης με τους δανειστές.

Οι παραπάνω ενέργειες αποτελούσαν το βασικό περίγραμμα του Σχεδίου Β ή «Σχεδίου Χ» που προετοίμαζε από τον Μάρτιο του 2015 με εντολή του Γιάνη Βαρουφάκη και υπό συνθήκες άκρας μυστικότητας –που περιελάμβανε ασφαλείς επικοινωνίες, ακόμη και τοποθέτηση κινητών τηλεφώνων σε ψυγεία ξενοδοχείων!– το «πολεμικό συμβούλιο» του τότε υπουργού Οικονομικών με βασικό συντονιστή τον Τζέιμς Γκάλμπρεϊθ. Τις περιγράφει λεπτομερώς ο Αμερικανός καθηγητής στο βιβλίο του «Καλώς όρισες στη μαρτυρική αρένα» (εκδ. Πατάκη).

Ο Τζ. Γκάλμπρεϊθ υποστηρίζει μάλιστα ότι αυτοί που κλήθηκαν να αναπτύξουν το σχέδιο, μεγαλοποιούσαν τις δυσκολίες και παρέβλεπαν «κάποιες ευοίωνες προοπτικές». Αυτές, πάντως, σίγουρα δεν περιελάμβαναν την κήρυξη κατάστασης έκτακτης ανάγκης, την οποία είχαν προβλέψει οι εμπνευστές του σχεδίου. Κατά το διάστημα της έκτακτης ανάγκης, η Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος θα έπρεπε να εθνικοποιηθεί είτε μέσω προεδρικού διατάγματος, είτε μέσω Γενικής Συνέλευσης. Για την εισαγωγή νέου νομίσματος, όμως, θα έπρεπε να τροποποιηθεί και το καταστατικό της ΤτΕ. Με βάση το σενάριο του Σχεδίου Β, για την αποτροπή συμψηφισμού των καταθέσεων με τον ELA, οι τράπεζες θα εθνικοποιούνταν αμέσως, θα ανακεφαλαιοποιούνταν σε Νέα Δραχμή και θα έμεναν κλειστές για απροσδιόριστο χρονικό διάστημα, μέχρι τη μετατροπή του νομίσματος. Για την κάλυψη μισθών και συντάξεων θα έπρεπε να εκτυπωθούν άμεσα υποσχετικές.

Κατά τη διαδικασία μετάβασης στο νέο νόμισμα, υπεύθυνοι για τη δημόσια τάξη, την ασφάλεια και τις προμήθειες θα ήταν οι υπουργοί Aμυνας και Εσωτερικών. Θα ήταν αναγκαίο να υπάρξει έλεγχος και εξοικονόμηση στις προμήθειες καυσίμων, γράφει ο Γκάλμπρεϊθ, ενώ οι υπάλληλοι που στελεχώνουν σημαντικούς δημόσιους οργανισμούς (σχολεία, νοσοκομεία, αστυνομία), θα έπρεπε να επιστρατευθούν. Κατόπιν θα έπρεπε να ακολουθήσει διάγγελμα του πρωθυπουργού που θα ανακοίνωνε τη μετάβαση στο νέο νόμισμα και εντολή για εκτύπωση νέων χαρτονομισμάτων.

Ο καθηγητής στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Τέξας δεν κρύβει την απογοήτευσή του για το γεγονός ότι το Σχέδιο δεν εφαρμόστηκε. «Πραγματοποιήθηκε μια συνάντηση υψηλού επιπέδου για το ζήτημα, ο πρωθυπουργός δεν ζήτησε ενημέρωση από μας και η εργασία επί του θέματος τερματίστηκε με την υποβολή ενός εκτενούς υπομνήματος στις αρχές Μαΐου», σημειώνει.

Κατά τα λοιπά, στο αφιερωμένο στον Γιάνη Βαρουφάκη και στη Δανάη Στράτου βιβλίο, ο Γκάλμπρεϊθ δεν αποφεύγει την αγιογράφηση του πρώην υπουργού Οικονομικών – τον περιγράφει ως μια «πρωτεϊκή φωνή που μιλούσε με μοναδική δύναμη και σαφήνεια γι’ αυτά που συνέβαιναν στην πατρίδα του».

Ενδιαφέρουσες είναι οι πληροφορίες που παρουσιάζει ο Γκάλμπρεϊθ για την επικοινωνία της κυβέρνησης με τις ΗΠΑ, καθώς εμφανίζεται ως βασικός δίαυλος της κυβέρνησης με Αμερικανούς αξιωματούχους. «Υπάρχει η αίσθηση εδώ ότι οι ΗΠΑ είναι οι πολυτιμότεροι σύμμαχοι της Ελλάδας λόγω σύγκλισης συμφερόντων και ότι το ΔΝΤ είναι ενδεχομένως ο δεύτερος πολυτιμότερος σύμμαχος εν μέρει λόγω της επιρροής που ασκούν σ’ αυτό η κυβέρνηση των ΗΠΑ και το Κογκρέσο», έγραφε σε e-mail του προς την αναπληρώτρια υπουργό Οικονομικών των ΗΠΑ Σάρα Ράσκιν στις 8 Φεβρουαρίου του 2015. Στο ίδιο μήνυμα, ο συγγραφέας εμφανιζόταν δυσαρεστημένος από την αποστολή του αμερικανικού υπουργείου Οικονομικών στην Αθήνα, ενώ διαμαρτυρόταν για τη συνεργασία του πρεσβευτή των ΗΠΑ στην Αθήνα, επικρίνοντάς τον ως «εχθρικό και τελείως εκτός γραμμής σε σχέση με τη δήλωση του προέδρου Ομπάμα».

Όπως έχω γράψει εδώ, σε άλλα νήματα, προσωπικά δεν με εκπλήσσει τίποτε από όλα αυτά. Ήταν ο μοναδικός τρόπος να γίνει προσπάθεια να υλοποιηθούν οι αυταπάτες του προγράμματος της Θεσσαλονίκης και όλα τα άλλα που ακούγαμε επί χρόνια. Αυτό που πραγματικά με αηδιάζει όμως είναι η στυγνή και κυνική δραχμοποίηση (σε ευρώ, πραφανώς) όλης της κατάστασης από τους πρωταγωνιστές προς προσωπικό ή ακαδημαϊκό, σκασίλα μου για τη διαφορά, όφελος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2016)

Tου _Γιάννη Παντελάκη_, στο Liberal

*Η ξεθωριασμένη αφίσα*

Σε μια κολόνα της ΔΕΗ σ' έναν δρόμο στον Χολαργό, μια αφίσα φαίνεται να επιμένει. Ξεθωριασμένη πια, ωστόσο διακρίνεται ακόμα η ελληνική σημαία μ' ένα μεγάλο ΟΧΙ να κυριαρχεί και από κάτω το σύνθημα: για τη δημοκρατία και την αξιοπρέπεια. Σήμερα, συμπληρώνεται ένας χρόνος ακριβώς από τότε που 6.161.140 πολίτες έτρεχαν πίσω από τα παραβάν για να ψηφίσουν.

Ένα χρόνο μετά και έχει γίνει περισσότερο ξεκάθαρο από ποτέ, ότι δεν ψήφιζαν ναι ή όχι στη λιτότητα, ναι ή όχι στην πρόταση των δανειστών, ναι ή όχι στη δημοκρατία και αξιοπρέπεια, όπως γράφει η αφίσα. Ψήφιζαν -χωρίς οι περισσότεροι να το γνωρίζουν τότε- κάτι εντελώς διαφορετικό: ναι ή όχι στην πολιτική επιβίωση του σχήματος ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΑΝΕΛ. Αυτό ουσιαστικά ήταν το ερώτημα στο οποίο έπρεπε ν' απαντήσουν συμπληρώνοντας ένα από τα δυο κουτάκια του ψηφοδελτίου. Απλά, το πραγματικό αυτό ερώτημα το έμαθαν αρκετό καιρό αφού είχαν απομακρυνθεί από τα παραβάν.

Τρεις ημέρες πριν το δημοψήφισμα, ο Γιουνκέρ είπε κάτι που μάλλον πέρασε απαρατήρητο. Πως οι διαφορές της κυβέρνησης με τους δανειστές ήταν περίπου 60 εκατ. ευρώ. Παρόμοια εκτίμηση είχε κάνει δυο εβδομάδες πριν και ο αντιπρόεδρος της κυβέρνησης, Δραγασάκης, λέγοντας ότι οι διαφορές με τους δανειστές ήταν πλέον μικρές και είχε ήδη επιτευχθεί συμβιβασμός για τα δημοσιονομικά μεγέθη του 2015. Και ο Γιουνκέρ και ο Δραγασάκης αναφερόντουσαν στις συζητήσεις που είχαν βασιστεί σε μια ελληνική πρόταση 47 σελίδων, ένα μνημόνιο δηλαδή που είχε καταθέσει η κυβέρνηση.

Βέβαια, εκείνες τις ημέρες, όλα αυτά έμοιαζαν σαν λεπτομέρειες μικρής σημασίας. Τι και αν οι διαφορές με τους δανειστές ήταν μικρές, τι και αν η κυβέρνηση η ίδια είχε προτείνει ένα μνημόνιο. Τα πλήθη είχαν ενθουσιαστεί. Για μια φορά επιτέλους είχαν κληθεί να δώσουν τη γνώμη τους για όσα συνέβαιναν στη χώρα. Την αίσθηση της συμμετοχής, τους την είχε ενισχύσει με κάλπικο τρόπο ο πρωθυπουργός που έλεγε ότι στο δημοψήφισμα θα κληθούμε ν' απαντήσουμε στο ερώτημα: ναι ή όχι στη λιτότητα! Αυτός που πρότεινε και διαπραγματευόταν ένα μνημόνιο, παράλληλα ισχυριζόταν πως στο δημοψήφισμα θα ψηφίζαμε για το αν θέλουμε λιτότητα ή όχι. Αυτό λέγεται πολιτική απάτη.

Η ελληνική κοινωνία, μετά από τέσσερα χρόνια μνημονίων και με το βιοτικό της επίπεδο να πέφτει με βίαιο τρόπο, άκουγε περισσότερο όσα ταίριαζαν στο θυμικό και τις ανάγκες της. Εκεί πόνταραν και οι εμπνευστές του δημοψηφίσματος. Στο συναίσθημα και όχι στα αντικειμενικά δεδομένα. Αυτό, λέγεται λαϊκισμός.

Έτσι, παρότι τρεις ημέρες πριν το δημοψήφισμα, σε μια κρίση ειλικρίνειας, ο ίδιος Τσακαλώτος, ομολογούσε με χαρακτηριστικό τρόπο πως «το πρόγραμμα (μνημόνιο) δεν θα ψηφιζόταν από τους βουλευτές του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ και θα έπεφτε η κυβέρνηση και γι' αυτό προχωρήσαμε σε δημοψήφισμα», ένα μεγάλο μέρος της κοινωνίας δεν ήθελε να το ακούσει αυτό. Πίστεψε σ' εκείνους που επένδυαν το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος με ερωτήματα που δεν είχαν πραγματική βάση. Και με ποσοστό 61,31% είπε Όχι.

Τα περισσότερα απ' όσα ακολούθησαν είναι νωπά ακόμα για να έχουμε προλάβει να τα ξεχάσουμε. Ακόμα και αν θέλουμε να το κάνουμε, είναι θεαματικά δύσκολο...


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2016)

Ανακοίνωση του Γραφείου Τύπου του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για το μεγαλειώδες ΟΧΙ του ελληνικού λαού στο περσινό δημοψήφισμα:

Σήμερα συμπληρώνεται ένας χρόνος από το μεγάλο ΟΧΙ της 5ης Ιουλίου 2015.

Ο ελληνικός λαός όρθωσε το ανάστημά του και, με την ξεκάθαρη απάντηση στο δημοψήφισμα, είπε ΟΧΙ στα τελεσίγραφα και τους εκβιασμούς, ΟΧΙ στις πολιτικές λιτότητας. Είπε ΌΧΙ στην προπαγάνδα των ΜΜΕ και στην εκστρατεία τρομοκρατίας που εξαπολύθηκε από όλο το εγχώριο και διεθνές σύστημα.

Με το ΟΧΙ του ο λαός μας έστειλε ένα σαφές μήνυμα σε όλη την Ευρώπη. Ήταν το αποτέλεσμα του δημοψηφίσματος που πυροδότησε και πυροδοτεί προοδευτικές εξελίξεις και σε άλλες χώρες της Ευρώπης.

Με το ΟΧΙ ο ελληνικός λαός βροντοφώναξε ότι η εμμονική προσήλωση στους αριθμούς, την ώρα που οι λαοί υποφέρουν, συνιστά κίνδυνο για την Ευρώπη. Μια προειδοποίηση που, δυστυχώς, επιβεβαιώνεται σήμερα με το brexit, αλλά και την άνοδο των εθνικισμών.

Κάποιοι μίσησαν το ΟΧΙ. Επιθυμούσαν να έρθει μια καταστροφή που ποτέ δεν ήρθε για να δικαιώσουν το δικό τους «ναι σε όλα». Μένουν στην Ιστορία με το δικό τους "γκρίζο" τρόπο. Ως φορείς των πιο ακραίων πολιτικών στην οικονομία και την κοινωνία, ως εκείνοι που είχαν δεσμευτεί για 15.000 απολύσεις στο Δημόσιο, πλήρη απελευθέρωση απολύσεων στον ιδιωτικό τομέα, ρήτρα μηδενικού ελλείμματος, πλήρη άρση προστασίας στην πρώτη κατοικία και εξωφρενικά πλεονάσματα τα οποία και ο ίδιος ο κ. Χαρδούβελης παραδέχτηκε ότι γνώριζαν ότι δεν μπορούσαν να βγουν.

Το ΟΧΙ έχει μείνει στην Ιστορία ως η μεγάλη ανατροπή. Με τις εκλογές του Σεπτεμβρίου που ακολούθησαν άνοιξε ο δρόμος για μια διαφορετική πολιτική, με αναπτυξιακή προοπτική και κοινωνικό πρόσημο, δέσμευση για την αναδιάρθρωση του χρέους, χωρίς αγγλικό δίκαιο, χωρίς τα δυσθεώρητα πλεονάσματα στα οποία είχαν δεσμευτεί ΝΔ-ΠΑΣΟΚ.

Έχουμε μπροστά μας και άλλες μεγάλες μάχες και αγώνες, που μόνο με αποφασιστικότητα μπορούμε να δώσουμε και θα νικήσουμε.
http://syriza.gr/article/id/65850/S...a-dwsoyme-kai-tha-nikhsoyme.html#.V3uIH6KrE65​

Μνημειώδες κείμενο. Μνημειώδους να μην πω τι...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2016)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ακόμα και σήμερα, πολλοί ψηφοφόροι του «Όχι» χαίρονται επειδή «κάποιος ρώτησε επιτέλους τη γνώμη τους», αδιαφορώντας για την ουσία του ερωτήματος.

Ας θυμηθούμε όμως και πώς επεξηγούσε πέρσι το δυσνόητο (κατά τη γνώμη μου, αστείο) ερώτημα του δημοψηφίσματος ένας βουλευτής του Σύριζα, για να καταλάβουμε πώς ξεγελάστηκε κάποιο, δεν ξέρω πόσο μεγάλο, μέρος του ελληνικού λαού (Πηγή):







Ευτυχώς που με το Όχι όλα αυτά αποφεύχτηκαν. Μας κόστισε λίγο παραπάνω, αλλά χαλάλι...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 5, 2016)

Η ανακοίνωση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ προδίδει απύθμενο θράσος, πράγμα που δεν μου προκαλεί καθόλου έκπληξη. Δίνει άλλον ορισμό στην ρήση "το μαύρο άσπρο".


----------



## Zazula (Jul 5, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ευτυχώς που με το Όχι όλα αυτά αποφεύχτηκαν. Μας κόστισε λίγο παραπάνω, αλλά χαλάλι...





Hellegennes said:


> Η ανακοίνωση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ προδίδει απύθμενο θράσος, πράγμα που δεν μου προκαλεί καθόλου έκπληξη. Δίνει άλλον ορισμό στην ρήση "το μαύρο άσπρο".


Ευτυχώς που μέσα στην ασύστολη απατεωνία της συριζανελικής κυβέρνησης, ορισμένοι είναι αφοπλιστικά ειλικρινείς: Με το «όχι» δεν έπεσε η κυβέρνησή μας, λένε. Ε ναι, βέβαια, τι άλλο να τους ενδιαφέρει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 5, 2016)

Κοίταξα να βρω την αρχική δημοσίευση του Τριανταφυλλίδη που παρατίθεται παραπάνω και βλέπω ότι την έχει διαγράψει και από την προσωπική του ιστοσελίδα και απ' το Facebook. Λογικό. Πώς μετά θα μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι δεν είπε ποτέ τέτοια πράγματα και ότι αυτά είναι φωτοσοπιές;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2016)

Εγώ θυμάμαι ότι πάντα ήμασταν σε πόλεμο με την Αυστραλασία.



Hellegennes said:


> Κοίταξα να βρω την αρχική δημοσίευση του Τριανταφυλλίδη που παρατίθεται παραπάνω και βλέπω ότι την έχει διαγράψει και από την προσωπική του ιστοσελίδα και απ' το Facebook. Λογικό. Πώς μετά θα μπορεί να ισχυριστεί ότι δεν είπε ποτέ τέτοια πράγματα και ότι αυτά είναι φωτοσοπιές;



Γι' αυτό και έδωσα πηγή.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 5, 2016)

Σκουρλέτης: Χωρίς το δημοψήφισμα θα έβαζαν μπροστά σχέδια για Grexit


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2016)

Αυτός ξέρει ότι πάντα ήμασταν σε πόλεμο με την Αυστραλασία, άραγε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2016)

Και ειλικρινά, αν ήμουν στέλεχος του Σύριζα, θα πρόσεχα πια πολύ για όσα λέω ότι «θα έκαναν οι άλλοι». Είναι σαν πρόκληση να τους βάλουν να τα κάνουν αυτοί, κλαίγοντας και στηθοκοπώντας, μέχρι να καταλάβει εν μέσω της γενικότερης καταστροφής και ο τελευταίος Έλληνας τι συμβαίνει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 5, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γι' αυτό και έδωσα πηγή.


Τα πάντα βρίσκονται στο νέτι πια...






Όπου παρατηρούμε π.χ. ότι *ούτε οι θεσμοί δεν ζητούσαν π.χ. 24% ΦΠΑ*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 5, 2016)

Ούτε ειδικό φόρο στα τσιγάρα, στην τηλεφωνία, στο Ίντερνετ, στον καφέ, στο κρασί, στην μπύρα, στο πετρέλαιο, στην βενζίνη.


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Jul 5, 2016)

Δεν κατάλαβαν τίποτα.
Δεν έμαθαν τίποτα.
Δεν μετάνοιωσαν για τίποτα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2016)

α. το να υπάρχουν σχέδια δεν είναι κακό, αρκεί να μένουν στα χαρτιά τα περισσότερα (να θυμίσω εδώ την περίφημη άσκηση ετοιμότητας στης ΗΠΑ για ενδεχόμενο εισβολής ζόμπι). 
β. Νίκελ, πες μου ότι η ανακοίνωση του Σύριζα είναι αστείο. Ότι κάποιος τους τρολλάρει όλους. 
γ. Περί του τί ψήφισε και τί πίστευε ο κόσμος: η εντύπωσή μου ήταν πέρσι τέτοια εποχή ότι ακόμα κι αν έβγαινε ο Θεός ο ίδιος και έλεγε στο εκλογικό σώμα ότι αυτά γίνονται για να σωθεί το κόμμα δεν θα τον πίστευε κανένας. Ο σοφός λαός πίστευε ό,τι ήθελε. Δεν χρειαζόταν καν να του το πουλήσουν ιδιαίτερα οι πολιτικοί. Τα περί αν ψηφίσεις αυτό θα αποφύγεις ετούτα ήταν απλά προφάσεις για όσους θέλανε να κάνουν δήθεν συζήτηση για το τί ψηφίζουνε. Από αυτή την άποψη, δεν είχε καμία σημασία το δημοψήφισμα και μάλλον όλοι ελπίζανε ότι η κυβέρνηση θα τα γυρίσει, ό,τι και να βγει. Σαν τα κακομαθημένα που κάνουν σκανταλιές εκ του ασφαλούς γιατί θα καθαρίσει ο μπαμπάς τους. Γι'αυτό το λόγο δεν βλέπεις να σκάει ιδιαίτερα κανένας που δεν εφαρμόστηκε η λαϊκή εντολή. Μάλιστα όχι μόνο δεν σκάνε αλλά θα προσπαθήσουν να σε πείσουν ότι εφαρμόστηκε. Θα μου πεις τώρα ναι, αλλά η χώρα έχασε Χ ποσό. Ε, θα σου πω κι εγώ ότι έτσι γουστάρει να τα ξοδεύει το 62% και δημοκρατία έχουμε υπερισχύουν. Ε, κι εγώ χαίρομαι που έγιναν οι Ολυμπιακοί στην Ελλάδα και χαλάλι τα δις γιατί το φχαριστήθηκα. Ο καθένας με τις ιδιοτροπίες του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2016)

Το θέμα δεν είναι φυσικά αν γίνονταν προετοιμασίες. Για όλα πρέπει να ετοιμάζεται κανείς.

Το θέμα είναι ότι στην κυβέρνηση γνώριζαν εξαρχής ποιος ήταν ο μοναδικός δρόμος για να βγει το πρόγραμμα της Θεσσαλονίκης --η ρήξη με την Ευρώπη, δηλαδή-- και πού οδηγούσε η διαπραγματευτική γραμμή τους: Είτε στην τήρηση συμφωνιών παρόμοιων με αυτές που είχαν κάνει οι προηγούμενοι, είτε σε μια Ελλάδα που θα ζούσε το χάος και την απόλυτη καταστροφή. Και το ακόμη πιο μεγάλο θέμα είναι ότι, γνωρίζοντας πως αυτές ήταν οι δύο πραγματικές εναλλακτικές, οι κυβερνητικοί αφενός πολέμησαν εξαρχής την τήρηση των συμφωνιών που είχαν υπογράψει «οι άλλοι» με μοναδικό στόχο να πάρουν την εξουσία και στη διαδικασία έχασαν πολύτιμο χρόνο που κόστισε πολύ στη διαδικασία της οικονομικής ανάταξης και αφετέρου μπλέχτηκαν σε μια εξαρχής χαμένη παρτίδα πόκα με μάρκες τις ζωές όλων μας, «δικών» τους και μη, ελπίζοντας στη μεγαλοθυμία των κακών Ευρωπαίων, σαν τα μικρά παιδιά που ξέρουν ότι στο τέλος ο μπαμπάς δεν θα τα δείρει για τις σκανταλιές τους.

Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν και πού υπάρχουν μικρές ή μεγάλες ποινικές ευθύνες ή οτιδήποτε τέτοιο, δεν είμαι νομικός. Αν υπάρχουν, πάντα πρέπει να εντοπίζονται και να αποδίδονται -- όχι να χρησιμοποιούνται για πολιτικούς εκβιασμούς. Υπάρχουν όμως τεράστιες πολιτικές ευθύνες για την καταστροφή που ήρθε μέσα στο πρώτο εξάμηνο του 2015 και μεγάλες ευθύνες και στη συνέχεια, από τη δεύτερη εκλογή του 15, στην καθυστέρηση των επανορθωτικών βημάτων από εκεί και πέρα. Δέχομαι ότι ένα κόμμα με ιδεολογία άλφα δεν μπορεί να εφαρμόσει την αντίθετη, βήτα. Τότε ή δεν αναλαμβάνει να κυβερνήσει (άτοπο, προφανώς, όλοι έχουν στόχο στην πολιτική να κυβερνήσουν), είτε σχηματίζει ένα ευρύτερο κυβερνητικό σχήμα μαζί με άλλους που ξέρουν/θέλουν/μπορούν -- και κρατάει τα δικά του μπόσικα.

Και ένα κόμμα που έχει καταλάβει ότι δεν μπορεί μόνο του (όπως δεν μπόρεσαν και τα άλλα, πιο πριν) φροντίζει να μη συνεχίζει να καλλιεργεί τον διχασμό αλλά ψάχνει να βρει τρόπους να επουλώσει τις πληγές που άνοιξε με τη διχαστική πολιτική του «ή εμείς ή αυτοί» και να συνεχίσει κάπως ως πρώτος μεταξύ περίπου ίσων. Αν ενδιαφέρεται για τη χώρα και τους ανθρώπους κατά κύριο λόγο. Αν αρκείται στη διατήρηση των καρεκλών, συνεχίζει όπως κάνει ως τώρα. Και όσο αντέξει και αντέξουμε.

Ένα τελευταίο. Κάποιοι γράφαμε εδώ μέσα από την αρχή της κρίσης ότι τα πράγματα εξαρτώνται κυρίως από εμάς και ότι χρειάζεται η μεγαλύτερη δυνατή συνεργασία για να διορθωθούν στραβά όχι απλώς δεκαετιών αλλά αιώνων στον τόπο μας, ώστε να επιβιώσει η χώρα στην παγκοσμιοποιημένη υφήλιο, να αξιοποιήσει τις δυνατότητές της και να αναζητήσει νέους ρόλους. 

Κανένας δεν χρειάζεται τη δημόσια αναγνώριση ότι τα έλεγε καλά ή καλύτερα ή χειρότερα -- εκτός αν είναι πολιτικός που ενδιαφέρεται για το προσωπικό του, κομματικό ή άλλο ακροατήριο. Αντίθετα, χρειάζεται επιτέλους να καταλάβουμε ότι και όσοι ψήφισαν «ναι» στο δημοψήφισμα και όσοι ψήφισαν «όχι» για την ίδια πατρίδα αγωνίζονται. Όσοι ψηφίζουν το κόμμα «άλφα» ή το κόμμα «βήτα» τα ίδια προβλήματα (στην κλίμακά τους) αντιμετωπίζουν και για παρόμοιες λύσεις πρέπει να ψάχνουν.

Χρειάζεται κατανόηση του κάθε προβλήματος, αποδοχή ενός εθνικού σχεδίου μέσα στο ευρωπαϊκό περιβάλλον, καταλλαγή και απαλλαγή από κάθε διχαστική φωνή και συνεργασία για τις βέλτιστες λύσεις, χωρίς κραυγές και συνθήματα. Χρειάζεται να μπει τέλος στα στραβά των δύο αιώνων της ελληνικής πολιτείας και να δούμε πώς θα πάμε, το ταχύτερο, σε μια σύγχρονη Ελλάδα που δεν θα είναι αναγκασμένη να ζει από τη μεγαθυμία των φίλων της, αλλά θα κοιτάζει προς ένα μέλλον βασισμένο στις δυνάμεις της.


----------



## nickel (Jul 6, 2016)

Θέλω να σχολιάσω τις προκλήσεις του παραπάνω σημειώματος του δόκτορα. Αλλά πρώτα κάποια άλλα, όπως αυτό που διάβασα χτες στα Νέα, από την Πέπη Ραγκούση, που μ’ αρέσει για τον όμορφο συνδυασμό IQ και EQ που βρίσκω στα κείμενά της.


*Στο σκάμμα*
Πέπη Ραγκούση | Τα Νέα 05/07/2016 |

Στο πρώτο μου ταξίδι στις ΗΠΑ, ελέω της υπερβολικά άτακτης κόρης μιας φίλης μου, γνώρισα την ειδικότητα του παιδοψυχολόγου. Ο οποίος είχε συμβουλεύσει τότε τη μητέρα να φτιάξει στην αυλή ένα σκάμμα με άμμο και, όταν η μικρή εκτραχύνεται και θέλει να κατεβάσει όλο το σπίτι, να την παροτρύνει να παίξει εκεί. Πιθανότατα η συμβουλή του να μην είχε επιστημονική βάση, πάντως δούλεψε. Η μικρή λυσσομανούσε στην άμμο και, κατόπιν, γύριζε υπάκουη στο σπίτι. Δεν ξέρω γιατί μου έχει εντυπωθεί το γεγονός, ξέρω όμως γιατί το ανακάλεσα. Μα ακριβώς λόγω της ημέρας. Έναν χρόνο μετά το δημοψήφισμα σκέφτομαι ότι, τελικά, λειτούργησε ως ένα συμβολικό σκάμμα όπου θα ξεσπούσε και θα ξεθύμαινε ο λαός ώστε μετά, σαν την πιτσιρίκα, να βάλει ήσυχα ήσυχα την ουρά στα σκέλια. Και επειδή δεν πολυπιστεύω στη συγκυρία του τυχαίου, μήπως και γι' αυτό έγινε.

Θυμάμαι εκείνες τις διονυσιακές εξάρσεις των οπαδών τού Όχι. Τις μουσολινικές πόζες της Κωνσταντοπούλου στο περιστύλιο, τους αλαλαγμούς των εκπροσώπων της αντιπολίτευσης, τα τηλεοπτικά παραληρήματα των ομόφρονων καλλιτεχνών και τους ντοπαρισμένους οπαδούς με τα μπογιατισμένα μούτρα σε μια κατάσταση που παρέπεμπε περισσότερο σε θρησκευτική έκσταση, παρά σε εχέφρονα πολιτική εκτίμηση. Και πού είναι το Όχι σήμερα, πέρα από την τρύπα στα οικονομικά του κράτους; Στους πέντε ανέμους. Κατακερματισμένο σε μικρά και κοινοβουλευτικά ανύπαρκτα, όπως φαίνεται κόμματα, μεταλλαγμένο α λα Αρτέμη Μάτσα στο συριζαϊκό «Είναι καλοί οι Γερμανοί», ντροπιασμένο για την αφέλειά του, οργισμένο για τη διάψευση. Γραφικότητες. Όπως γραφικά είναι τα τύπου διονυσιακά γλέντια. Και το κρασί δωρεάν.​


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2016)

Σε αυτά του Δόχτορα να πω ότι δεν πιστεύω ότι το περσινό δημοψήφισμα μας δίχασε περισσότερο απ'όσο αν δεν γινόταν. Μπορεί εκείνη τη στιγμή να μας δίχασε, αλλά τώρα, ένα χρόνο αργότερα, δε βλέπω να έχει καμιά σημασία. Διαφορετικές απόψεις υπάρχουν πάντα. Και πάντα ο ένας στους τρεις δεν συμφωνούσε με τους άλλους δύο (και χειρότερα).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2016)

Είναι που είσαι μακριά και δεν ακούς ελληνικά ραδιόφωνα και τοκ σόου, γι' αυτό...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2016)

Δεν διαβάζεις και στάτους στο fb, γι' αυτό :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 6, 2016)

SBE, κάνεις λάθος. Μεγάλο λάθος.


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2016)

Ομολογουμένως, και στο ΦΒ (όπου οι φίλοι μου είναι λίγοι επίτηδες) και στην κανονική ζωή οι περισσότεροι φίλοι μου είναι αν όχι ομοϊδεάτες, τουλάχιστον συμφωνούμε σε πάρα πολλά. Αυτό δεν έχει συμβεί εσκεμμένα, αν και μου έλεγε κάποιος ότι δεν χρειάζεται να το σχεδιάζεις, αρκεί να πει κάτι κάποιος με το οποίο διαφωνείς ριζικά και δεν προχωράει η γνωριμία. Αυτό όμως προϋποθέτει ότι οι οπαδοί του Όχι είναι εκτός από οπαδοί του Όχι και άτομα με συγκεκριμένη στάση ζωής και τους ξεχωρίζεις και από άλλα πράγματα, π.χ. το αν προτιμάνε στα γεμιστά πιπεριά ή ντομάτα. Όσο για τα ελληνικά ΜΜΕ, δεν τα παρακολουθώ ποτέ 

Θέλετε να μου πείτε δηλαδή ότι η διχαστική φιλολογία ακόμα δεν έχει χαθεί από τα ΜΜΕ και τον διάλογο στην Ελλάδα; Ε, μα αυτό τότε είναι απόδειξη ότι κανένας δεν έχει μετανιώσει για την ψήφο του στο δημοψήφισμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 6, 2016)

Όχι, ο διχασμός παραμένει. Έχει εξασθενήσει μεν, αλλά δεν έχει εξατμιστεί ως όφειλε, παρά το ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ έπραξε τα παντελώς αντίθετα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2016)

SBE said:


> Ε, μα αυτό τότε είναι απόδειξη ότι κανένας δεν έχει μετανιώσει για την ψήφο του στο δημοψήφισμα.


Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω κανέναν που να έχει πει «Ψήφισα όχι και ήταν λάθος» (ούτε βέβαια κάποιον που να έχει πει «Ψήφισα ναι και ήταν λάθος»).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 6, 2016)

Εγώ έχω γνωρίσει κι απ' τους δυο. Περισσότερους μετανιωμένους του όχι. Επίσης ξέρω αρκετούς που έχουν πει "ε και τι καταλάβαμε που ψηφίσαμε όχι;" που στην ερώτηση "αν το ξανακάναμε τι θα ψήφιζες" απαντάνε "όχι", απόδειξη ότι... (εισάγετε την δική σας θεώρηση).


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2016)

Mα αυτό απλά επιβεβαιώνει αυτό που είπα σε προηγούμενα μηνύματά μου. Ότι παρόλα όσα συνέβησαν, οι απόψεις παραμενουν οι ίδιες.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2016)

Φυσικά παραμένουν ίδιες, γιατί το ερώτημα που τέθηκε ήταν τόσο ασαφές που οι περισσότεροι έχουν ο καθένας στο κεφάλι του άλλη εικόνα για το τι ψήφισαν - ιδίως οι ψηφοφόροι του Όχι: άλλος ψήφισε για να βγούμε από την ΕΕ, άλλος ψήφισε για να έχει καλό διαπραγματευτικό χαρτί η κυβέρνηση, άλλος ψήφισε όχι στα μέτρα ναι στην ενίσχυση, κλπ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2016)

Palavra said:


> Τη συμφωνία που είχε προτείνει ο Γιούνκερ ομολογώ ότι δεν είχα τα εργαλεία ούτε και το χρόνο για να την καταλάβω αλλά ανάθεμα κι αν πρόλαβε να την καταλάβει και κανένας.


Εγώ είχα προλάβει να διαβάσω ότι η διαφορά στις διαπραγματεύσεις είχε πέσει στα 80 εκατομμύρια ευρώ. Πρόσφατα διάβασα ότι ναι, εκείνη η συμφωνία θα ήταν για τότε, αλλά μετά θα ερχόντουσαν κι άλλα. Ομολογώ ότι δεν το καταλαβαίνω αυτό, καθώς συνέχεια «πέφτουμε έξω» και μας έρχονται «κι άλλα». Τότε πάντως, δεν είχαν μπει ως ερώτημα τα όποια μελλοντικά άλλα, αλλά εκείνη η συμφωνία που είχε σχεδόν κλείσει ο Χουλιαράκης και την είχε τινάξει στον αέρα ο π/θ.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 6, 2016)

Καλά, κι εγώ είχα διαβάσει τις γενικές γραμμές της συμφωνίας έτσι όπως παρουσιαζόταν σε διάφορες αναλύσεις. Είχα ρίξει και μια ματιά στο κείμενο. Αν όμως κλήθηκα να αποφασίσω εγώ (κι εσύ, και όλοι μας), τότε τι στο καλό έπαιρναν μισθό στο Υπουργείο Οικονομίας;


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jul 6, 2016)

SBE said:


> Ε, μα αυτό τότε είναι απόδειξη ότι κανένας δεν έχει μετανιώσει για την ψήφο του στο δημοψήφισμα.


Μα πώς να μετανιώσεις την ψήφο σου για κάτι που δεν έβγαζε νόημα; Ο καθένας ερμήνευε το ερώτημα του δημοψηφίσματος όπως ήθελε. Θυμάμαι που με ρωτούσανε σχετικά, και με πολλή προσοχή και δυσκολία επιχειρούσα να δώσω μιαν εξήγηση όσο πιο αντικειμενικά μπορούσα, που και πάλι υποκειμενική ανάλυση κατέληγε να ήταν. Ενημερώθηκα για το θέμα και συλλογίστηκα αρκετά την ψήφο μου, και ξέρω άλλους που έκαναν το ίδιο. Και μετά ψήφισα με βάση πληροφορίες, υποθέσεις και ελπίδες που σε πολλές περιπτώσεις αποδείχθηκαν λανθασμένες.

_Ίσως_ έχουμε τώρα κάποιαν ιδέα για την εναλλακτική τροπή που θα έπαιρναν τα πράγματα με διαφορετικό αποτέλεσμα, αλλά το παράλογο τού δημοψηφίσματος το ξέραμε ήδη από τότε, και η ζημιά είχε γίνει και μόνο με την αναγγελία του. Και μετά το χάος: ουσιαστικές πληροφορίες, όσες υπήρχαν, χάνονταν μέσα στον στρόβιλο απόψεων, ισχυρισμών, πανικού και εθνικού αισθήματος, και με αυτό το φόντο οι ψηφοφόροι κλήθηκαν να απαντήσουν σε ένα ερώτημα που βρισκόταν στο μυαλό τους. Υποθέτει κανείς πως οι περισσότεροι απάντησαν σε ένα ερώτημα που κατανοούσαν και για το οποίο είχαν μια ξεκάθαρη ιδέα ως προς την προτίμησή τους. Εγώ αυτό έκανα, και δεν αλλάζω γνώμη για την απάντησή μου, η οποία ακόμα μου φαίνεται σωστή. Όπως ανακάλυψα σύντομα, όμως, το ερώτημα επί του οποίου υπέθετα ότι ψήφιζα ήταν πέρα για πέρα λάθος.

Το δημοψήφισμα στη Βρετανία (όπως και το προηγούμενο στη Σκωτία) διεξήχθη υπό την εποπτεία μιας ανεξάρτητης επιτροπής εκλογών, που έθεσε το ερώτημα όσο πιο ξεκάθαρα γινόταν. Κι εκεί, όμως, είδαμε πώς οι ψηφοφόροι προέβαλαν σε αυτό τις δικές τους ιδέες για το τι σήμαινε, και για το τι θα συνεπαγόταν το κάθε αποτέλεσμα. Και οι πολιτικοί το ίδιο κάνουν, άλλωστε, αλλά αυτοί τουλάχιστον σκέφτονται μέσα σε πιο στενά πλαίσια και δεν έχουν τη δικαιολογία ότι είναι απληροφόρητοι. Εδώ το δημοψήφισμα έγινε τελείως λάθος, περίπου απροειδοποίητα, υπό συνθήκες τρομερής πίεσης, με ερώτημα που στερείτο νοήματος και έβαζε το Όχι μπροστά από το Ναι. Για τις εκλογές μπορούμε να προσάψουμε ευθύνες και στον λαό, γιατί λίγο-πολύ ήξερε ποιους (νόμιζε ότι) ψήφιζε. Για το δημοψήφισμα αναρωτιέμαι μήπως δεν μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε και για ακαταλόγιστο.


*Ενημέρωση:* βλέπω πως η συζήτηση συνεχίστηκε ενώ έγραφα, και πως επανέλαβα κάποια από τα επιχειρήματα χωρίς να το ξέρω. Τουλάχιστον συμφωνούμε, Παλάβρα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 6, 2016)

Να πω πάντως την γνώμη μου πως με βάση το τι συνέβη μετά το δημοψήφισμα, προτιμώ που βγήκε το Όχι. Διότι αν είχε βγει το Ναι, πιστεύω ότι θα συνέβαινε ό,τι ακριβώς συνέβη και τώρα, με την διαφορά ότι οι ψηφοφόροι του Όχι θα ρίχνανε στους ψηφοφόρους του Ναι ό,τι συνέβη: το τρίτο μνημόνιο, τα μέτρα του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, τις περικοπές, κτλ. Βασικά αυτό ήθελε κι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ για να πούνε ότι νίπτουν τας χείρας, αλλά δεν τους βγήκε. Εκεί να δεις τι διχόνοια θα υπήρχε. Αυτό δείχνει και πόσο αδίστακτοι είναι. Όταν ο μισός λαός θα διαμαρτυρόταν ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα έδειχνε εμάς και θα έλεγε "απόφασή τους ήταν".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2016)

Αν έβγαινε το «Ναι», ο Τσίπρας θα έπρεπε να παραιτηθεί, όπως ο Κάμερον. Δεν θα είχε πολιτκή ισχύ να διαπραγματευτεί οτιδήποτε στην Ευρώπη και επιπλέον, η συμφωνία που αντιστοιχούσε στο «Ναι» δεν υπήρχε καν στο τραπέζι, αφού είχαν μεσολαβήσει τα cc και το κανόνι στο ΔΝΤ. Γι' αυτό όταν υπήρξαν τα αμφίρροπα γκάλοπ μεσοβδόμαδα έγινε πανστρατιά και το ανέλαβε προσωπικά με συνεχείς εμφανίσεις στην τηλεόραση, μόνο τον καιρό δεν βγήκε να πει, ενώ από το «Ναι» δεν υπήρχε ανάλογο πρόσωπο, βγήκαν και οι παλιοί πολιτικοί και αγριεύτηκε ο κόσμος. Μάλλον δεν περίμενε όμως τέτοιον θρίαμβο, ίσως θα ήθελε μια μικρή νίκη του «Όχι» για να βάλει στη φαρέτρα του και τον ρόλο του «συμφιλιωτή».



Hellegennes said:


> Όταν ο μισός λαός θα διαμαρτυρόταν ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ θα έδειχνε εμάς και θα έλεγε "απόφασή τους ήταν".


Μα και τώρα το επικαλείται. Είτε στη μορφή «Εσείς δεν λέγατε να υπογράψουμε ό,τι νάναι;» είτε στη μορφή «Δεν ψηφίσατε κι εσείς το 3ο μνημόνιο;» -- άσχετα αν πολλές λεπτομέρειες και εξειδικεύσεις προέκυψαν αργότερα, στην επόμενη διαπραγμάτευση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 6, 2016)

Μα και τώρα παραιτήθηκε. Και νίκησε στις εκλογές. Έτσι δεν είναι; Και σε εκείνην την περίπτωση θα νικούσε γιατί το επιχείρημα θα ήταν "ποιον προτιμάτε να διαχειριστεί το τρίτο μνημόνιο; Εμάς που έχουμε αγνές προθέσεις και είμαστε κατά του κατεστημένου και των διαπλεκόμενων συμφερόντων που έπεισαν τον μισό λαό να πει «ναι» ή τους άλλους;". Τώρα μπορεί να επικαλείται την δικαιολογία του "εσείς λέγατε να το υπογράψουμε" αλλά δεν έχει την ίδια βαρύτητα γιατί η πλειοψηφία είχε αποφασίσει να μην γίνει υποχώρηση (ή κάτι τέτοιο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 6, 2016)

Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι θα μπορούσε να είχε γίνει σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση -- αν κοντά σε όσα είχαν ήδη συμβεί υπήρχε και πτώση της κυβέρνησης. Δεν ξέρουμε καταρχήν αν θα είχε υπάρξει η διάσπαση του Σύριζα. Μετά, φοβερή πόλωση, ίσως μέχρι και ξύλο στους δρόμους, νέες εκλογές μέσα στον Ιούλιο ή αρχές Αυγούστου, τριήμερα, ενδεχομένως δεύτερες εκλογές τον Σεπτέμβριο, τουρίστες να φεύγουν ή να ακυρώνουν πανικόβλητοι, πρόσφυγες να κατακλύζουν τα νησιά, τράπεζες κλειστές κ.ο.κ. Πιο πολύ σαν σκηνικό για να κατέβουν τα τανκς στους δρόμους μοιάζει...


----------



## SBE (Jul 6, 2016)

Επαναλαμβάνω αυτό που είπα στο 15, γιατί βλέπω ότι κάνουμε κύκλους:



> Ο σοφός λαός πίστευε ό,τι ήθελε. Δεν χρειαζόταν καν να του το πουλήσουν ιδιαίτερα οι πολιτικοί. Τα περί αν ψηφίσεις αυτό θα αποφύγεις ετούτα ήταν απλά προφάσεις για όσους θέλανε να κάνουν δήθεν συζήτηση για το τί ψηφίζουνε. [...] Γι'αυτό το λόγο δεν βλέπεις να σκάει ιδιαίτερα κανένας που δεν εφαρμόστηκε η λαϊκή εντολή.



Για διάφορους λόγους, που ίσως εν μέρει μου φαίνονται μυστήριοι, το 62% αποφάσισε ότι είναι ικανοποιημένο με τις εξελίξεις. Και η έλλειψη σοβαρής γκρίνιας για ό,τι έχει συμβεί από τότε δείχνει ότι μάλλον εξακολουθεί να είναι ικανοποιημένο ή πιστέυει ότι με άλλους θα ήταν χειρότερα. Άρα όσοι παραπονιούνται είναι μια μικρή αντιπολιτευτική φωνή χωρίς απήχηση.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 7, 2016)

SBE said:


> Και η έλλειψη σοβαρής γκρίνιας [...]


Κατ' αρχάς, δεν υπάρχει έλλειψη σοβαρής γκρίνιας. Απόδειξη ότι τα στελέχη της κυβέρνησης δεν μπορούν πια να εμφανιστούν δημοσίως στις περιφέρειές τους από το φόβο προπηλακισμών και χειροδικίας. Για να μη θυμίσω και το τέτρις με τις κλούβες των ματ που έπαιζε το Μέγαρο Μαξίμου -κλειδώνοντας και τον Εθνικό Κήπο!- για να προφυλαχθεί από τις εκδηλώσεις αγάπης του λαού.

Επίσης, δεν πιστεύω ότι θεωρεί κανείς πως με τους άλλους θα ήταν χειρότερα. Απλώς, μετά από τόσα χρόνια διχαστικών κραυγών, κατηγορίας των «σαμαροβενιζέλων» για τα πάντα, κραυγών περί ανάλγητου νεοφιλελευθερισμού και καταιγισμό ύβρεων προς οποιονδήποτε επιχειρούσε να εκφράσει αντίθετη άποψη*, νομίζω πως δεν είναι εύκολο να παραδεχτεί κανείς μεγαλόφωνα ότι αυτή η κυβέρνηση είναι χειρότερη από όλες τις προηγούμενες, ούτε καν στον καθρέφτη του.


___________________
*Όχι ότι αυτό είναι χαρακτηριστικό του 62% μόνο, αλλά με δείγμα μόνο το τάιμλαϊν του φ/β μου (που ομολογώ ότι ίσως να μην είναι και ενδεικτικό), υπερισχύει.


----------



## SBE (Jul 7, 2016)

Noμίζω ότι η τελευταία φράση σου είναι το ζουμί. Δεν παραδέχεται κανένας τα προφανή. Κι όταν τα παραδέχονται, όπως έχω δει, το κάνουν λέγοντας παράλληλα "αλλά κι οι άλλοι τα ίδια και χειρότερα θα έκαναν". Δηλαδή συνεχίζεται ο κλασσικός τρόπος σκέψης. 

Φταίνε για όλα οι κακοί ξένοι, δεν αλλάζει τίποτα όποιος και να κυβερνήσει γιατί είτε δεν τον αφήνουν (οι κακοί ξένοι) είτε γιατί δεν διαφέρει από τους άλλους κλπ κλπ. Και σε κανένα σημείο δεν έχουμε δει να κοιτάξει κανένας στον καθρέφτη και να αναρωτηθεί αν φταίει σε κάτι ο ίδιος. Ή μάλλον, το έχουμε δει σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο, αλλά όχι να μεταφράζεται σε ουσιώδη αλλαγή στη συμπεριφορά.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2016)

Το ζουμί είναι: (α) πώς διαμορφώνονται οι απόψεις των ψηφοφόρων και άρα πώς ψηφίζουν και πώς διαλέγουν τους κυβερνήτες μας όταν καλούνται στις κάλπες και (β) πώς διαμορφώνονται οι απόψεις των κυβερνητών και πώς παίρνονται οι καίριες αποφάσεις; Πώς απομακρύνεται κάποιος από την άγνοια ή από τις λανθασμένες πεποιθήσεις και πρακτικές που τον έχουν φέρει σε δύσκολη θέση; 

Η εντύπωση που έχουμε, ιδίως τα τελευταία χρόνια, είναι ότι οι ψηφοφόροι αποφασίζουν υπό το κράτος του φόβου, της ανασφάλειας ως προς την επιβίωσή τους. Τώρα δεν τους επηρεάζουν πολύ τα ευρύτερα θέματα όπως η καθημερινότητα ή η διαφθορά. Με τον ίδιο βίαιο τρόπο αναγκάστηκε το πολιτικό σύστημα να εφαρμόσει πολιτικές παντελώς ξένες προς το παρελθόν του — του υπερδανεισμού & του πελατειακού βολέματος από τη μεριά των συστημικών ή του εξωπραγματικού μαξιμαλισμού από τη μεριά των αριστερών. Πιο βίαια απ’ όλους προσγειώθηκε ο Σύριζα, που αναγκάζεται να εφαρμόζει πολιτικές αντίθετες προς τα πιστεύω του ή τα εξωπραγματικά κηρύγματά του.

Ακούμε για απαλλαγή από αυταπάτες (Ποιες αυταπάτες ακριβώς; Προφανώς δεν ακούσατε μαρξιστή να δέχεται ότι δεν μας τα λέει καλά ο μαρξισμός), παρατηρείται μια βίαιη προσπάθεια (όχι οπωσδήποτε πετυχημένη) προσαρμογής στην πραγματικότητα, ωστόσο όλα αυτά που έχουν συμβεί δεν έχουν αφομοιωθεί ως κάποιο νέο σύστημα γνώσεων και ανάγνωσης και αξιοποίησης της πραγματικότητας. Με άλλα λόγια, ούτε ο λαός έχει γίνει σοφότερος έτσι ώστε να μπορέσει στις επόμενες εκλογές να διαλέξει τους βουλευτές και τα κόμματα που θα του μιλάνε με ειλικρίνεια, θα επιδεικνύουν ρεαλισμό, θα έχουν πρόγραμμα για γνήσια ανάπτυξη κλπ κλπ, ούτε οι πολιτικοί μας έχουν καταλάβει το πρόβλημα και είναι έτοιμοι να καταθέσουν δικές μας εφαρμόσιμες πολιτικές που θα μας βγάλουν από τον φαύλο υφεσιακό κύκλο.

Έστω δηλαδή ότι υπάρχει ένα άλφα βέλτιστο πακέτο πολιτικής για την Ελλάδα και τους Έλληνες που θα έφερνε το καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα για τη συνολική πρόοδο της χώρας (και προφανώς υπάρχει κάποιο τέτοιο ιδεατό πακέτο). Οι βίαιες προσαρμογές της περιόδου της κρίσης δεν μας έχουν ακόμα διδάξει αρκετά ώστε οι πολιτικοί μας να μπορούν να συμφωνήσουν για αυτό το πρόγραμμα και οι ψηφοφόροι να μπορούν να αναγνωρίσουν ποιο είναι αυτό που τους συμφέρει συνολικά. Η άγνοια, η απαιδευσιά, οι προκαταλήψεις, η εμμονή σε ιδιωτικά συμφέροντα, δεν μας επιτρέπουν ακόμα να δούμε το κοινό συμφέρον.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2016)

Από τη στήλη του Γιώργου Παπαχρήστου στα Νέα της 22/7/2016:

Βρε πώς τα φέρνει η ζωή. Πώς τα φέρνει. Δεν υπάρχει συζήτηση στη Βουλή, κανονική ή προ ημερησίας διατάξεως, που να μη θυμηθεί κάποιος, ο Τσίπρας, ο Καμμένος, οι υπουργοί τους, οι βουλευτές τους, τον... Βενιζέλο και το «καταστροφικό» για τη χώρα PSI. Και δεν υπάρχει ούτε μία περίπτωση, που στο πλαίσιο αυτής της αναφοράς να μην καταγγελθεί ως... ολετήρας του έθνους ο τότε υπουργός Οικονομικών της κυβέρνησης.
Χθες, όμως, που δημοσιεύθηκε στο Στρασβούργο η απόφαση του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικαστηρίου των Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου επί των ατομικών προσφυγών που είχαν ασκήσει τα φυσικά πρόσωπα, κάτοχοι ομολόγων του ελληνικού Δημοσίου (οι λεγόμενοι «μικροομολογιούχοι»), κατά του PSI που τους κούρεψε τα ομόλογα, λογικά πολλοί θα (πρέπει να) κατάπιαν τη γλώσσα τους.
Διότι η απόφαση του Δικαστηρίου δικαιώνει τον Βενιζέλο και το PSI που επιχείρησε η τότε κυβέρνηση και απορρίπτει συλλήβδην και ομοφώνως τις προσφυγές ως αβάσιμες. *Στην απόφαση τονίζεται μάλιστα ότι αν δεν επιδιωκόταν και δεν επιτύγχανε η επέμβαση του 2012 στο δημόσιο χρέος και η Ελληνική Δημοκρατία έφτανε σε κατάσταση χρεοκοπίας, οι απώλειες των προσφευγόντων θα ήταν συντριπτικά μεγαλύτερες!*
Γιατί το αναφέρω; Διότι πρόκειται για μια τεράστια... επιτυχία της κυβέρνησης, η οποία υπερασπίστηκε στο Στρασβούργο με όλες της τις δυνάμεις το PSI, αυτό το ίδιο PSI το οποίο όπως προανέφερα καταγγέλλουν όλοι τους στη Βουλή σε πρώτη ευκαιρία, και κέρδισε περηφανή νίκη!
Δεν πρόκειται για απλή διγλωσσία, όχι. Για ανενδοίαστο... γλείψιμο εκεί που μέχρι πρότινος έφτυναν, πρόκειται!..

Η νίκη τού ανήκει
Για να μη μείνει η παραμικρή αμφιβολία ότι πρόκειται περί κυβερνητικής... επιτυχίας και όχι περί τυχαίου γεγονότος (προσέφυγαν δηλαδή κάποιοι μικροομολογιούχοι και το Δικαστήριο που συνεδρίασε απέρριψε αβασάνιστα τις προσφυγές τους), αναφέρω απλώς ότι το PSI Βενιζέλου υπερασπίστηκε σθεναρά ο και συνταγματολόγος ευρωβουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Κώστας Χρυσόγονος!
Φυσικά, μαζί με ένα επιτελείο ικανών νομικών που είχε επιστρατεύσει το ελληνικό Δημόσιο, αλλά αυτός ήταν που έδωσε τη νικηφόρα μάχη.
Το επισημαίνω, διότι οφείλουμε να αναγνωρίζουμε τις αξίες πρώτον, και δεύτερον να πληροφορηθούν και οι μικροομολογιούχοι ότι μπορεί οι ΣΥΡΙΖΑΝΕΛ να έβριζαν τον Βενιζέλο για το PSI και να τους παραμύθιαζαν για ψηφοθηρικούς λόγους, αλλά στο Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο υπερασπίστηκαν με πάθος την απόφασή του — και την κέρδισαν. Άρα, τώρα ξέρουν ποιον πρέπει να βρίζουν...​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2016)

Έχω την εντύπωση, αλλά βαριέμαι να το ψάχνω τώρα, σχεδόν δεν έχει σημασία πια να διαπιστώνουμε ως Επιμηθείς, όταν υπήρξαμε Προμηθείς, κάθε μέρα ποιοι και για ποιους ιδιοτελείς τελικά λόγους εμπόδιζαν τον λαό να καταλάβει τι συνέβαινε αυτά τα τελευταία χρόνια, ότι ο Χρυσόγονος υπερασπιζόταν παλιότερα την πλευρά των μικροομολογιούχων.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2016)

Προσπαθώ να βρω τεκμηρίωση ότι τώρα ήταν από την πλευρά του κράτους αλλά δεν έχω βρει τίποτα ακόμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 24, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...] ο Χρυσόγονος υπερασπιζόταν παλιότερα την πλευρά των μικροομολογιούχων.


Ναι, όπως φαίνεται και από δική του επιστολή με ημερομηνία 29.01.15 (μετά τις πρώτες εκλογές του 2015, δηλαδή).



nickel said:


> Προσπαθώ να βρω τεκμηρίωση ότι τώρα ήταν από την πλευρά του κράτους αλλά δεν έχω βρει τίποτα ακόμα.


Σύμφωνα με το ΕΔΑΔ, οι ομολογιούχοι εκπροσωπήθηκαν από τον Ιωσήφ Κτενίδη, ο οποίος ήταν στην ομάδα του Χρυσόγονου (δείτε παραπάνω επιστολή). 
Επίσης, από ανακοίνωση του Συλλόγου Φυσικών Προσώπων Ομολογιούχων Ελληνικού Δημοσίου με ημερομηνία 15-07-2016:

ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ 185. 2016 15-07-2016
21 Ιουλιου 2016 η Απόφαση απο το ΕΔΔΑ

Aγαπητά μέλη,
Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι στις 21 Ιουλίου 2016 θα αναρτηθεί στο site του συλλόγου μας, νωρίς το απόγευμα,
(http://www.fpoed.gr) η απόφαση από το ΕΔΔΑ (Ευρωπαϊκό Δικαστήριο Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου) στο οποίο είχαμε προσφύγει περίπου πριν από ένα χρόνο.
Σύμφωνα με την ενημέρωση που έχουμε, από τους δικηγόρους μας, *κυρίους Χρυσόγονο, Κτενίδη και Στάγκο*, η τελική απόφαση θα ανακοινωθεί στις 21 Ιουλίου 2016 και ωρα 10.00π.μ –τοπική ώρα.​


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2016)

Σας ταλαιπώρησα. Μόλις διάβασα την επανόρθωση της επόμενης ημέρας:

Πλάνη
Τα... φτωχά μου γαλλικά και ένα «σπασμένο» τηλέφωνο με οδήγησαν χθες σε μέγα ολίσθημα: απένειμα ως μη όφειλα, αχρεωστήτως που λένε, στον και καθηγητή συνταγματολόγο κύριο Χρυσόγονο, ευρωβουλευτή του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, εύσημα για τη μεγάλη επιτυχία της κυβερνήσεως να δικαιώσει το... PSI του... Βενιζέλου, ενώπιον του Ευρωπαϊκού Δικαστηρίου των Δικαιωμάτων του Ανθρώπου!
Επλανήθην πλάνην οικτρά, την οποία μου επισημαίνει δι' επιστολής του και ο καθηγητής Χρυσόγονος, ενέργεια την οποία και εξαίρω - αυτήν τη φορά διότι αν και υπέστη σφοδρή ήττα ενώπιον του ΕΔΔΑ, επειδή αυτός υποστήριζε τα συμφέροντα των ομολογιούχων κατά του ελληνικού κράτους, δεν δίστασε ούτε στιγμή να απαρνηθεί την επιτυχία των νομικών υποστηρικτών του Δημοσίου. Δεν θέλησε να οικειοποιηθεί τίποτε από τον θρίαμβο των «ημετέρων δυνάμεων».
Εγώ πάλι, ούτε που μου πέρασε από τον νου ότι ευρωβουλευτής του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, συνταγματολόγος, κορυφαίος νομικός, θα υποστήριζε προσφυγή κατά του ελληνικού κράτους και κατ' επέκταση κατά της κυβέρνησης, η οποία τον έστειλε να κοσμήσει εκπροσωπώντας την το Ευρωκοινοβούλιο.
Για πρώτη ίσως φορά στη ζωή μου, παρέβλεψα τον κανόνα «το μεροκάματο να βγαίνει», όπως διακηρύσσει ο φίλος μου ο Δημητράκης, κανόνα - απαύγασμα εμπειριών μιας ολόκληρης ζωής, και ιδού το αποτέλεσμα. Μετέβαλα τον κύριο καθηγητή σε υπερασπιστή των συμφερόντων του ελληνικού Δημοσίου, αλλά, φευ, εκείνος - για το «μεροκάματο» που προαναφέρω - κάτι «μικροομολογιούχους» είχε για πελάτες, και γι' αυτούς αγωνιζόταν. Συμβαίνουν - και - αυτά...​


----------

